# EXT4: ext4_journal_start_sb: Detected aborted journal

## msalerno

Kernel: 2.6.31-gentoo-r6

This is making me nuts!  Every few days a partition of mine gets remounted read-only and I find the following entries in dmesg:

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> [13742.018972] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0
> 
> [13742.018987] ata1: EH complete
> 
> [13742.019057] Aborting journal on device dm-1:8.
> ...

 

There are no other errors being reported via dmesg.

I have read through a bunch of posts and docs, and have not found a valid solution.  smartctl reports nothing out of the ordinary, no visible errors.

 *smartctl wrote:*   

> Seek_Error_Rate = 0
> 
> Seek_Error_Rate = 0
> 
> UDMA_CRC_Error_Count = 0
> ...

 

This is pretty much standard across all paritions except /boot:

Filesystem features: has_journal ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype needs_recovery extent flex_bg sparse_super large_file huge_file uninit_bg dir_nlink extra_isize

What else can I check?

Anyone?

----------

## forkboy

This drove me absolutely mad for months.   Here is my thread.  I ended up replacing the hard drive.

----------

